# Vince Carter Charity Game



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

YAAAAAA i jus bought my tickets right now and I am sooooo hyped about going. I'm goin wit a bud. If it is anything like I heard last years was, then this years will be good as well...

Does anyone know who is going? I know probably Vince  Mo Pete, JYD are gonna be there...is there word on anyone else!?

Is anyone else going? I'm gonna be in section 102 row 12.....so watch out for the loudest fans in the arena!


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

How much did ya pay?


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Vinsanity *
> How much did ya pay?


45 a piece


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

can u still buy em?


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

Yup I believe there are more available.
I got great seats because my buddy's Mom is the official organizer for the advertisement (or somethin along those lines) so she got 4 of us great seats.

She told me that Iverson, Nash, Shaq and *TMAC* will headline the event with Vince. She also said that Vince might be the only Raptor because he want's almost all team's represented this year. The names are not confirmed yet so they are subject to change. The second I get the full roster i'll post it here.

PS: If you guy' are there dont boo T-Mac, this event is for Toronto charity and if he want's to take part in it it's for the benifit of the city.Boo him when the Magic come to town


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *JUNKIE *
> Yup I believe there are more available.
> I got great seats because my buddy's Mom is the official organizer for the advertisement (or somethin along those lines) so she got 4 of us great seats.
> 
> ...


from what i hear tmac will NOT be participating in this years event. it is jus a thinkg i heard....i may be wrong but im almost positive he will not be in it.....

if nash is there....i will be happy, sportin my nash jersey!


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

I dont know sime this is what she told me. I dont see any reason he wouldent, He was here last year for caribanna with the rest of the NBA guy's so was Iverson and Shaq and many many other's. Once again what I posted is by no means official they might all be there maybe none will be there. Not everything is finalized so those are just the players who have verbally agreed to come I believe.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *JUNKIE *
> I dont know sime this is what she told me. I dont see any reason he wouldent, He was here last year for caribanna with the rest of the NBA guy's so was Iverson and Shaq and many many other's. Once again what I posted is by no means official they might all be there maybe none will be there. Not everything is finalized so those are just the players who have verbally agreed to come I believe.


but why didnt any of those 3 players play in vince's game? tmac does occasionally come up to tdot to check up on friends and stuff, but ai?? shaq held his own charity game...so....

im still not keen on tmac comin...i would love to see it...but for some reason i think he will back out...cuz u know vince asked him...


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

its a gut feeling i guess. i wanna see dmiles and jrich there...so we have some dunk off or somethin eh...


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I don't have tickets, and there is no released list yet, but I went last year and I can tell you this...

Almost CERTAINLY Antawn Jamison and probably Shammond Williams will be there. If you're looking for a Mav, it probably won't be Nash, Fin Dog was there last year. Zo was at last year's game and is friends with Vince.

As for Shaq and Ivy, they were both at Jason Terry's ASG last year in Atlanta. HOPEFULLY JT'll invite Vince to his, cuz I'm a big fan of Terry's and would like to see him in Toronto (you know, Vince would probably return the favour). T-Mac will probably be there, him and Vince are tight, but he wasn't at last year's.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Budweiser_Boy *
> I don't have tickets, and there is no released list yet, but I went last year and I can tell you this...
> 
> Almost CERTAINLY Antawn Jamison and probably Shammond Williams will be there. If you're looking for a Mav, it probably won't be Nash, Fin Dog was there last year. Zo was at last year's game and is friends with Vince.
> ...


When do you think they will release the list? I hope soon cuz I am honestly dying to find out. I hear Bow wow is perfomin at halftime  but thats rumor. 

I hope its some crazy game though....i hope they get the fans in it right away with some sick dunks. 

Since you were at it last year....when you got to the arena....were they signing stuff? cuz im like row 12 or reds....(pretty good) and im wonderin if u can go to the court and ask for autographs and stuff?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Alright, I was upper bowl, so no autographs for me. And if I DO go this year, it'll prolly be upper bowl again. But pre-game, there was a shootaround, which was more of a dunk-around. Vince Carter did his through the legs dunk, and a lot of other crazy stuff happened. At halftime last year, Kardinall Offishal performed, and I too, have heard rumours about Lil' Bow Wow coming up here.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Budweiser_Boy *
> Alright, I was upper bowl, so no autographs for me. And if I DO go this year, it'll prolly be upper bowl again. But pre-game, there was a shootaround, which was more of a dunk-around. Vince Carter did his through the legs dunk, and a lot of other crazy stuff happened. At halftime last year, Kardinall Offishal performed, and I too, have heard rumours about Lil' Bow Wow coming up here.


so chances of me gettin autographs are slim to none at best?

what did u think overall of the event? i am soooooo hyped u don't understand, im just wonderin if they hype is worth it....


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Dude, you're gonna have a wicked time. Me & two friends went last year, and if we had a great time up in the upper bowl, you're gonna love it man! Think of it as a Raptors game atmosphere, playoffs, game 7, and multiply that by 10.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Budweiser_Boy *
> Dude, you're gonna have a wicked time. Me & two friends went last year, and if we had a great time up in the upper bowl, you're gonna love it man! Think of it as a Raptors game atmosphere, playoffs, game 7, and multiply that by 10.


oh man, i wanna see who is gonna be there...cuz i have a collection of jersey's so i have to pick and choose. of course i wanna take vince's jersey, but i gotta show some variety...i really wanna wear my miles jersey...

if the atmosphere is explosive then i'll be goin bananas. seriously...how was the game? what happened during breaks? i wanna know all!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

You know Cedric the Entertainer? He was there, and so were Kenny "The Jet" Smith and Eddie Griffin (not the ball player, the comedian), commentators/celebrity coaches. It was real fun. During timeouts they would start saying stuff into the mike to the crowd, and the Raptor and Eddie Griffin had a foot race! The great thing is the time outs and quarter breaks are the only ones because it's not televised, therefore no TV timeouts.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Budweiser_Boy *
> You know Cedric the Entertainer? He was there, and so were Kenny "The Jet" Smith and Eddie Griffin (not the ball player, the comedian), commentators/celebrity coaches. It was real fun. During timeouts they would start saying stuff into the mike to the crowd, and the Raptor and Eddie Griffin had a foot race! The great thing is the time outs and quarter breaks are the only ones because it's not televised, therefore no TV timeouts.


that sounds so amazing. i saw the pic of eddie griffin and the raptor or raptors.com...

what was ur favourite part about the whole show? i heard vince gave some kind words to the fans after the game


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Yeah, Vince addressed the crowd and said he'd have it for 6 more years!!! And It'd be hard to say my favourite part, but probably either Michael Finley's half-court buzzer beater, Vince's last dunk to cap the game, or Jerome Williams' three 3-point attempts, for sheer comic value.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Budweiser_Boy *
> Yeah, Vince addressed the crowd and said he'd have it for 6 more years!!! And It'd be hard to say my favourite part, but probably either Michael Finley's half-court buzzer beater, Vince's last dunk to cap the game, or Jerome Williams' three 3-point attempts, for sheer comic value.


AIRRRRRRRRRRRRRR BALLS right!? Michael Finley had a buzzer beater? that must have got the crowd go wild. what was the funniest part? 

i hope you do not mind me asking so many questions. its just i havent been to an event like this in a while....my last basketball game was philly in december...so its been a while....


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *sime *
> 
> 
> AIRRRRRRRRRRRRRR BALLS right!? Michael Finley had a buzzer beater? that must have got the crowd go wild. what was the funniest part?
> ...


LOL Man, you know I don't remember everything, the funniest part was probably this race they had, and Cedric teh Entertainer said "The winner of this gets free plane tickets on Air Canada to the first flight ever to Richmond, Virginia", or some other city in VA. I was cracking up right there, and the contestants had to go around the court or something in inflatable Air Canada airplanes. :laugh:

Anyway if I go maybe we can meet up there.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Budweiser_Boy *
> LOL Man, you know I don't remember everything, the funniest part was probably this race they had, and Cedric teh Entertainer said "The winner of this gets free plane tickets on Air Canada to the first flight ever to Richmond, Virginia", or some other city in VA. I was cracking up right there, and the contestants had to go around the court or something in inflatable Air Canada airplanes. :laugh:
> 
> Anyway if I go maybe we can meet up there.


ya for sure? how old are you anyways?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Hmm...... I'm actually probably younger than you think. I'm 14 right now, going onto grade 10.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

eh dun worry...not much difference... for sure i'll say hi...maybe we can meet up after the game or somethin and chill. im gonna be there with my friend....hes gr.11...


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

LOL not many places to go chill though nearby... unless you mean go for a smoke 

<i>Nah, I don't smoke. Tried it, but not now. Maybe in 10 years...</i>


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Budweiser_Boy *
> LOL not many places to go chill though nearby... unless you mean go for a smoke
> 
> <i>Nah, I don't smoke. Tried it, but not now. Maybe in 10 years...</i>


no no no..not for a smoke....i dont do that stuff...maybe we can go i dun even know...im not a toronto person i'm a caledon guy...lol...grab somethin to eat maybe? or outside the acc...lol dont bother


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Caledon? So that's why your location says "Reppin TDot"! Ahh I see!  


Seriously me & my friends went to the Druxy's nearby, that's about it lol.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Budweiser_Boy *
> Caledon? So that's why your location says "Reppin TDot"! Ahh I see!
> 
> 
> Seriously me & my friends went to the Druxy's nearby, that's about it lol.


im puttin reppin tdot cuz u know...im canadian...and im reppin my team...cuz majority of people here are americans...so when i say reppin t dot...means reppin raps in a way i guess.....thats what im thinkin...

i go on the subway...


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

LOL same here... I take it from the York Mills though... you?


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Budweiser_Boy *
> LOL same here... I take it from the York Mills though... you?


Kipling. Its fun. You see the unique faces. lol! maybe we might meet up before the game. when it gets close to the game we'll pm eachother for times and stuff...but i know im goin early...wanna go round toronto, buy some souvenirs and stuff


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

Sorry to interupt the convo guys here some more info.

Velvet rope (Canadain pop group) will be doing the national anthem's. Choclair will be performing at half more name's can still be announced.

I should have the entire list of who will be there late next week if my friend's mom give's it to me or if it's ready.

Eh count me in for the little meet and greet thing......


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *JUNKIE *
> Sorry to interupt the convo guys here some more info.
> 
> Velvet rope (Canadain pop group) will be doing the national anthem's. Choclair will be performing at half more name's can still be announced.
> ...


thanks a lot...ans sure


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

JUNKIE, 

have you found anything out yet? I am really dying to see what's happening here with the situation for the All Star Game

Thanks in advance, 

sime


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Looks like I'll be going. it's only a matter of buying the tickets. I'll probably go with a friend and my brother (younger). $14 seats baby! Maybe I'll even see you guys there.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Budweiser_Boy *
> Looks like I'll be going. it's only a matter of buying the tickets. I'll probably go with a friend and my brother (younger). $14 seats baby! Maybe I'll even see you guys there.


like we said earlier, me you and junkie are meeting up if at all possible...


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

Ya forsure we gotta meet. Do you guys drive we can meet at a bar after the game or somethin.

No detail's yet Sime


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Yes, I drive. Go-karts maybe, but not a car. Need to be 16 for that... 

[damn government]


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Budweiser_Boy *
> Yes, I drive. Go-karts maybe, but not a car. Need to be 16 for that...
> 
> [damn government]


lol  go karts...


----------



## Psubs (Jul 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by *JUNKIE *
> Sorry to interupt the convo guys here some more info.
> 
> Velvet rope (Canadain pop group) will be doing the national anthem's. Choclair will be performing at half more name's can still be announced.
> ...


Hi guys, I'm new here splitting time from Bskball.com. I will be at the game fo sho. Oh and Velvet Rope is a Janet Jackson thing, it's Velvet Empire. They're hotter than Sugar Jones, but I don't think they'll do that much better.:no: 
Man, I feel like I'm cheating on the other board. Oh, well later.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Psubs *
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I'm new here splitting time from Bskball.com. I will be at the game fo sho. Oh and Velvet Rope is a Janet Jackson thing, it's Velvet Empire. They're hotter than Sugar Jones, but I don't think they'll do that much better.:no:
> Man, I feel like I'm cheating on the other board. Oh, well later.


hey welcome to basketballboards.net....hope you enjoy your stay...do you know any other details on the game??

ps. did some guy named basketbalboards tell u to check this place out?


----------



## Psubs (Jul 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by *untitled *
> 
> 
> hey welcome to basketballboards.net....hope you enjoy your stay...do you know any other details on the game??
> ...


Ya, he's been spreading the spam pretty thick!:laugh: 
They've been pretty hush hush about the players being invited.
All I know is that this year I'm getting 3 t-shirts (2 last year).


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Psubs *
> 
> 
> Ya, he's been spreading the spam pretty thick!:laugh:
> ...


what do u mean 3 t-shirts? were they selling them? were they giving them out? what kinda t-shirts fill me in please. 

thanks.


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

Welcome to the board Psubs

Hopefully we can meet at the game. A huge picture between all of the basketballboards guy's would be great.

Is it really velvet empire I was sure it is Velvet Rope.


----------



## Psubs (Jul 11, 2002)

Yes I'm sure it's Velvet empire. they sang the anthem at one of the playoff games this year. That blonde's pretty hot.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Psubs *
> Yes I'm sure it's Velvet empire. they sang the anthem at one of the playoff games this year. That blonde's pretty hot.


what about the tshirts? whats wit u gettin 3


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Ugh... another craptacular pop group...

Anywho, welcome to the Raps board Psubs. Glad to have you on board!


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

oh well choclair is performin at half time...its the national anthem so it doesnt really matter who sings it unless its anastasia...


----------



## Psubs (Jul 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by *untitled *
> 
> 
> what do u mean 3 t-shirts? were they selling them? were they giving them out? what kinda t-shirts fill me in please.
> ...


They were door gifts. I told my friend to hold mine and I went to another hander outer and asked for another (they don't care). You may want to go to another entrance so they didn't see you get the first one. This year I'm increasing my gift number to 3.:grinning: 
Last year's sponser was that phone thing Solo. It said Solo on the front in an orange box and on the back it had a big Vince Carter Charity Game logo. It's pretty solid.

I've seen other people with the Solo shirt but plain on the back.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

on the fan590 web site they have released 2 names that will be at Vince's Charity game.

Jerry Stackhouse
and Shawn "The Matrix" Marion will be participating in this years event.

 2 big names already...i hope there will be more released soon.


----------



## Psubs (Jul 11, 2002)

For some reason, I have a feeling that Gary Payton will be there. 
He was listed to come last year but was a no show. Sorry I've got no source, just can't remember where I heard about it. But Matrix and Stack are good additions. They'll be dunkin' something fierce but hopefully they will shoot a little better than last year. I found in the second half there were way too many errand alley oop passes and missed trey's.:sigh: 
But Vince's windmill off the backboard made me forget about the misplays.


----------



## 3PeatComplete (Jul 11, 2002)

FAN 590 also said that JYD would be playing.

I've got my tickets! Damn, they better get that list of names out soon!


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

3peatcomplete and psubs you guys have to join me Sime and bud to meet at the game. I dont know maybe before the game get somethin to eat or after the game chill at a bar.


----------



## Psubs (Jul 11, 2002)

Man, you guys make me feel old and I'm only just turned 25!

Most of you are on summer vacation, I work downtown. So after work I was probably going to grab a bite with my friend before the game! We can all grab something outside of the ACC (rip off).


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

i don't know if i'll grab somethin to eat, cuz i will probably be late anyways.....lol i always get lost with the subway  

we are takin a raptor board picture tho...we all agreed to it....we'll probably meet up at like Lord Stanley's Mug....somewhere round there....


----------



## 3PeatComplete (Jul 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by *JUNKIE *
> 3peatcomplete and psubs you guys have to join me Sime and bud to meet at the game. I dont know maybe before the game get somethin to eat or after the game chill at a bar.


 No can do guys. Me and my friends are goin out after the game and I doubt I'll have the time to be early for the game. Sorry, thanks for the invite. Maybe I'll see some of you at the game though, who knows.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Hell, we'll have the entire night to kill. I agree with Junkie, go to a bar or something. Somewhere on Queen St. East... lol


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Budweiser_Boy *
> Hell, we'll have the entire night to kill. I agree with Junkie, go to a bar or something. Somewhere on Queen St. East... lol


im up for it, i have time to kill as well, but i dont wanna be stayin too late.


----------



## Psubs (Jul 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Psubs *
> For some reason, I have a feeling that Gary Payton will be there.


Well lookie there Gary Payton will be in town. 
I hope Magette will be there again because he's super-athletic.
Vince only outscored him and Brand with a late burst in the 4th quarter.


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Psubs *
> 
> 
> Well lookie there Gary Payton will be in town.
> ...


It's not just Gary Payton who was here last year and dident participate. At playdium there was this huge party the day before Vince's charity game with.

-Iverson
-Shaq
-Garnet
-Webber
-Kenyon Martin
-Tracy Mcgrady

It was JYD'S party and all those guys plus tons more showed up. It was advertised all over last year for playdium.
Also KG had a private party with tons of B-Ball players and rappers 2 nights before the game but did not play in the game because or Kory Stringers death.

Shaq held his own all star game the same day as Vince at Ryerson university. It was a celeb all-star game, Mcgrady was there with all sorts of rappers.

Just about all the big stars come to the event to celebrate Caribanna. Last year on Much Shaq guarenteed that he will keep comming up here untill he cant walk because he loves the city and Caribanna. I just have no reason why some of these players dont play at Vince's Game.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *JUNKIE *
> 
> 
> It's not just Gary Payton who was here last year and dident participate. At playdium there was this huge party the day before Vince's charity game with.
> ...


I personally think that they just don't want anything to do with basketball for the summer. I mean its time to relax and have fun, playing basketball must be a drag for them sometimes. Or they just don't feel like they wanna do it. I mean what can I say? I don't know why they do not come, maybe its also because of injury risk.

never know

sime


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by *untitled *
> 
> I mean what can I say? I don't know why they do not come, maybe its also because of injury risk.
> 
> sime


Vince Carter has only had 1 all star game. I dont think he expected it to be that big. He probably just invited guys he really knew. Now that everyone has heard how big it is im sure more players come.

Member last year the first 3 players they named to the game were

Jamison
MOP
JYD

Im sure Stack, Matrix are just the start and there will be bigger names.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *JUNKIE *
> 
> 
> Vince Carter has only had 1 all star game. I dont think he expected it to be that big. He probably just invited guys he really knew. Now that everyone has heard how big it is im sure more players come.
> ...


i honestly do hope so


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Doesn't matter if it was his first, second or last. Jason Terry also had his 1st charity all star game last year in Atlanta. He had Gary Payton, Shaq and Ivy, among others.


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

The thing is if Vince Crter does not know Gary Payton, Shaq and Ivy enough to ask them they would not be invited.

Difference between this year and last. Last year Vince Carter invited the guys he knew and were close with. This year he said he has sent out invitations to everyone and he will make the decision of the players on both teams.

Member about a month ago when Vince had the little press conferance to start off the Embassy of hope programs. I specifically remember him saying 

" I invited everyone I have no idea who is gonna show up yet"

Im sure there will be superstar players.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Well, I hope he invites Jason Terry nonetheless


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Budweiser_Boy *
> Well, I hope he invites Jason Terry nonetheless


I want darius miles there...

i want some high flyers there.....


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Well I finally got my tickets today! I'm going with my brother and 2 friends, section 313 (Sprite Zone!), row 15.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Budweiser_Boy *
> Well I finally got my tickets today! I'm going with my brother and 2 friends, section 313 (Sprite Zone!), row 15.


lol im guessin i'll hear you from the LOWER BOWL! muahahahha


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *untitled *
> 
> 
> lol im guessin i'll hear you from the LOWER BOWL! muahahahha


Dude, have a good time sitting around rich snobs who don't know what a dunk is.


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

I have been to tons of Raptor games on both levels. The good thing about the lowerbowl is obviously it's a better view. I love sitting in the Sprite zone tho. The atmosphere is crazy it feels like everyone knows eachother. You dont look like an idiot if you scream something to the players it's just fun.

With that said I rather have lower bowl tickets which I do.


----------



## Psubs (Jul 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by *untitled *
> i don't know if i'll grab somethin to eat, cuz i will probably be late anyways.....lol i always get lost with the subway
> 
> we are takin a raptor board picture tho...we all agreed to it....we'll probably meet up at like Lord Stanley's Mug....somewhere round there....



So who's going to be there for the picture?
What time? 7 pm? Who's got the digital camera?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Look guys, I'm going with my brother and two friends, so let's make it quick (no offense). Why not meet outside the Galleria, or whatever it's called? You know the big hallway with the enterance to the ACC and Union Station. Let's meet by the phone booths... know what I'm talking about? Opposite the parking lot.


----------



## Psubs (Jul 11, 2002)

Where is everyone? 

So where is the picture going to be taken?


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

I have no idea where this pic is going to be taken. BB's location would be impossible to find. Let's just meet outside lord stanlyes mug. There are tons of pictures of me on post your picture thread in everything but basketballl. I will be wearing the same red hat that are in those last 4.

-I agree with BB i'm comming with alot of people so a quick pic and were out.


----------



## Psubs (Jul 11, 2002)

So in front of Lord Stanley's Mug at 7pm. :yes: 

Who's got a digital camera? :sigh:


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

unfortunately i don't....im bringin my "zoom in" camera so i can take nice pictures.....

my parents' digital is still a bit too complicated for me to operate.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

OK... but first where's Lord Stanley's mug?


----------



## Psubs (Jul 11, 2002)

It's on the southside of the main concourse.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

well guys....so im getting ready to go right now....

at 4 pm i am leaving my house to go to kipling station....i will then go to the acc with one of my friends...

i dont think i'll see any of you because i wont be at stanleys mug at 7 no possible way.

i am bringin my camera....if you all want to take a picture....

i will be at lord stanley's mug probably after the game sometime....

i have spiked hair, pretty tall, home carter jersey....

peace


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Alright I think I know what you guys are talking about. Last time I went lower bowl was at the open practice (lol)

So after the game, Lord Stanley's Mug aight?

I'm about to leave soon, about 5:00. At 6:30 I'll go down to Lord Stanley's Mug. If you guys aren't there, then we'll just meed with sime after the game.


----------



## Smallz (Jul 12, 2002)

Anyone got an extra ticket for this game? 
1 or 2 tickets??


----------



## Psubs (Jul 11, 2002)

Damn you guys suck @ss.
AFTER the game! After work I went to see Signs. :sigh: 
It was a great movie. Did a lot with a low-budget. Very deep movie about family, faith and oh ya alien invasions.

I was there between 6:50 and 7:20, I went up to 4 people and asked them if they posted on this board. Whatever.:sigh: 

Well here's my take on the game.
If anyone went to the 1st charity game they will agree that this game sucked.

1. Where's my t-shirt.
2. Why announce Sam Cassel and Cutino Mobely so late when all tickets were already sold out (unless they backed out a week before).
3. No Marion.
4. No Hunter. I wanted to see Shammond school his @ss.
5. Bad guard play, not many good alley's.
6. Not enough finishers.
7. Jamaal tried too hard to impress the home crowd.
8. Kenny Thomas sucked.
9. Even John Wallace didn't show so Vince's team had 2 subs and MoPete's team had only Ira Newble as their sub.

Highlights:
Zo went like 5 for 7 from 3 point range.
Vince was money from 3 (when he wasn't shooting from Mississauga), Mo Pete looked good.
Derek Dial shot reminded me of Curry, he will get a backup spot.
A couple nice dunks by Vince, got it on camera.
Vince through his shoes into the crowd as souveniers.
Vince danced up a storm after the game as a shake down (it was hilariously entertaining).

Next year, he's gotta get Alvin and more guys that can pass and finish. I would've even of like to of seen Mamadou or Bradley.

1st Charity Game = A  
2nd Charity Game = C+ :sigh:


----------

